
Moon Landing May Fuel China’s Push to Other Galaxies - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-06/china-s-moon-landing-may-fuel-humanity-s-drive-to-other-galaxies
======
zunzun
The nearest galaxy, named Andromeda, is 2.5 million light-years from earth.
Traveling at light speed, how long would Bloomberg estimate it might take
possible Chinese galacto-nauts to reach such a destination?

------
simonblack
If Bloomberg is this ignorant about intergalactic distances, just imagine how
accurate their financial advice is.

~~~
pseudolus
I think the piece was supposed to run as a companion to Bloomberg's other
article on China's alleged discovery of some kind of "stargate" or faster than
light drive that will allow them to bridge the distance with relative ease. Of
course, that's just a rumour.

